# Fur Kids!!!



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Meet the fuzzy half of my household!

Skylar, my partner's Dachshund x Yorkie.... half blind and painted for pride weekend (my partner's a dog groomer).


















Gambit, my Thai Ridgeback... twit.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

What a bunch of cutties. I love Skylar's ears sticking strait out. Gambit is a handsome fellow especially with the bow tie. Thanks for sharing


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice fur kids!!


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

soo cute!!!

I didnt read the entire first post...and just at a quick glance I was thinking...what on earth is this dog...something in Technicolour? haha

I've never seen a rhodesian so dark, very handsome!!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

He's not a rhodesian.... he's a Thai Ridgeback, from Thailand! One of the only 3 breeds of dogs with a ridge



suzzie said:


> soo cute!!!
> 
> I didnt read the entire first post...and just at a quick glance I was thinking...what on earth is this dog...something in Technicolour? haha
> 
> I've never seen a rhodesian so dark, very handsome!!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

too sweet!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

gorgeous dogs!!! can anyone with fur kids hi-jack this thread and share their pictures?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Go for it!

Here's the last of my fur kids. Bianca, my feral N. Van street bunny doing the bunny trance









Her with my late flemmie, Colby











katienaha said:


> gorgeous dogs!!! can anyone with fur kids hi-jack this thread and share their pictures?


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Aww, lovely furbabies!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Asher is the 2 yr old border collie/blue heeler/lab mix, and Bjorn is the 12 week old lab/akita/great pyrenees mix.

These pics are a couple weeks old now. We just weighed Bjorn and he is now 27 lbs, and Asher is 42 lbs!


----------

